
The Same User Interface Mistakes Over and Over - Scramblejams
http://prog21.dadgum.com/214.html
======
CloudYeller
I've shipped ui's that popped up unstyled alerts and had just enough CSS to
work in perfect conditions on desktop chrome, because those uis, as awful as
they were, were light years ahead of existing tools and I wasn't given time to
do stuff the right way. My client preferred something that just worked today,
to something that was a bit easier to interact with but would've taken twice
as long to ship.

Sometimes you have to make sacrifices in the name of progress. Depending on
how resource-constrained you are, investing in a sleek and nicely-planned ui
could be a mistake.

------
DrScump
posted 4 times today ( _no irony there!_ )

most comments on this one (not the original):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823735)

